# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Datos de entrada de caudal a los principales embalses del Ebro (Inflows per hour)

## aurora

Buenos días a todos!

Estoy realizando mi proyecto de fin de carrera en E.T.S. de Ingenieros Industriales de Madrid sobre el aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico del Ebro, y de cómo mejorarlomediante AMPL, realizo una simulación, que me permita optimizar el sistema de la cuenca (que he simplificado) conociendo la producción en las distintas frnajas horarias, precios sombra, etc. 
Pues bien, me preguntaba si conocíais alguna página web donde pueda obtener la aportación de caudal POR HORA a distintos embalses, sólo la encuentro por día, y así mi estudio pierde precisión.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda que me podáis proporcionar.

Saludos,

Aurora

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hola aurora  :Smile: 

Para los datos que pides, caudales por horas, va a ser difícil encontrarlos por la web. En los anuarios de aforos del Centro de Estudios Hidrográficos están publicados por días, pero por horas, que yo sepa no hay ninguna página que los muestre, o al menos yo la desconozco.

Mi consejo, ponte en contacto con la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, a lo mejor ellos sí que podrían facilitarte esos datos a través del SAIH.

Un saludo y suerte con el proyecto.

----------


## aurora

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!

Sí, los datos por días los conseguí donde dices pero por horas me es imporsible.

Lo intentaré con la CHE.
Saludos,

----------

